# Touchpad will not charge or start up - Need help



## max3290 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hoping to get some help. One day after loading a nightly update, my touchpad decided it no longer wanted to charge. It sat for about 4 weeks. I finally decided to charge it again, but still no luck. Pressing the button combinations does not work. Tocuhstone and regular charger do not work, neither does any other charger. I am also not seeing the charging symbol on the screen. When I connect it to a computer and press the power and home button, the computer detects a device, but says windows cannot recognize the device and it has malfunctioned. Anyone have the same issue and know of a fix? I cannot recall the date of the nightly update, but it was sometime around January 2nd or 3rd.

Thanks in advance for any help. Hoping for a miracle!

Max


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Put it on the barrel charger for a day or three.......Hopefully within that time frame, you'll see it start charging. If you let it sit for about 4 weeks on a dead battery- it'll definitely take more than a few hours or even a day to get back to it's lowest charge setting
(Also- did you have MTP checked off within the settings?)


----------



## max3290 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am not sure if I selected MTP checked off. Also, I believe that I am having an issue with my charger where I have to wiggle the connector for it to charge. Using the computer to charge is helpful because it connects to USB and gives me a notification when I know it's connected.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Computer wont' charge it my man- it barely supplies enough power whatsoever.


----------



## max3290 (Feb 25, 2013)

I read somewhere that the computer put out about 500mA. My intent was to have it sit there for a few days with a known good connection since some people seem to think trickle charging does the trick. I do know that the Touchstone did not work in charging the battery after one plus day of charging so my assumption was that it is not a battery charging problem but something else (e.g. software, hardware).


----------



## redrock8 (Feb 24, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Had a completely dead TP, tried every button combination, all chargers, nada. [/background]
*QHSUSB DLOAD driver error when connected to pc and pressing power+vol dwn+home.*

*Followed JCSullins TPDebrick v004 instructions to a t. Worked perfecly.*
*TP alive and well.*

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

No- the USB ports do not put out enough power- it's been discussed elsewhere in this forum as well.

TPDebrick may work for you- however.... I'd suggest the barrel charger first and foremost


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you tried a new usb cable?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Gradular said:


> Have you tried a new usb cable?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Or try to borrow or buy a touchstone charger as it works conductively, the usb connection has been known to fail. I have had one tp replacement because of this.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## max3290 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks again for the feedback everyone.

In order, here are the chargers I have tried using:
Barrel Charger with multiple USB cables, including brand new cables which were never used and works to charge other devices.
Touchstone
Two other phone chargers (1A and one 700mA)
Computer
I am starting to think that it is not a charging problem. When I connect it to the computer, the computer detects a device. Unfortunately, the computer says that the device is either a Palm, QHSUSB DLOAD, unrecognized USB device, or a malfunction. If the device were not charged, would it get detected?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

It needs to be an authentic TP charger cable/ barrel.

Gotta have the right Amps supplying the power/ and cable to supply as well


----------



## max3290 (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally got things working. It was not a charging issue. Used the TPDEBRICK-V004 process and everything started working.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

max3290 said:


> Finally got things working. It was not a charging issue. Used the TPDEBRICK-V004 process and everything started working.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help.


Did you try to power it off and then boot again? (Not reboot)
Does it work?


----------

